# Another type of CNC?



## oldnovice

I ran across this video of other type of CNC!
In fact there are a number of videos showing this machine.
It does cut sheet stock fairly well, has a very small footprint, and looks inexpensive compared to traditional CNC.


----------



## wormil

Interesting. Honestly for $350 and the footprint it takes up, that's really cool.


----------



## ArtMann

Someone in the video mentioned that "twenty minutes later" the little sword was cut out. I have a CNC router with a very ordinary router doing the cutting and it would have cut that little thing out in about 2 minutes. The lack of performance would be a real problem for me.


----------



## oldnovice

*ArtMann*, I agree but for the low budget and small footprint it's not bad. 
I don't see any reason this couldn't be scaled down 50% or more for even lower footpint.
Another point is that this *only cuts sheet stock*, no carving on the iteration.

I think the speed limitation is *partly* due to the fact that the router is "free" hanging with the downforce being the router weight and brick weights; going any faster may result in the router jumping away from the work.
Perhaps, the drive system can't go any faster or if the software has any contribution to the slow speed.


----------



## MT_Stringer

Not for me, thanks.


----------



## TungOil

> Not for me, thanks.
> 
> - MT_Stringer


Same. I like the concept and price, but I honestly can't see it performing to the level of accuracy I would like. It is a clever idea however!


----------



## Jimintomahawak

Just curious do these routers run with g-code programming.


----------



## oldnovice

*Jimintomahawak*, I don't know if it stated in this video but others I have watched mentioned a G code converter for this iteration of CNC!


----------



## Kentuk55

Wow! Looks very interesting. Thnx for sharing that


----------

